# Promoting and Booking



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this was the correct place for this thread, so I apologize now mods 


Basically my question is for promoters, I want to get into promoting/booking shows for the local bands around my area...because the shows have no variety and I just wan to help out the scene in my area.

I really don't know how to approach a venue about booking a show with them. 

Do i just call them and explain what my plans are?

I have promotional stuff covered (Fliers and advertising).

I have the band lineup for the most part, I just need a venue.

I have only played shows, I have never been to involved behind the scenes as far as actually setting them up.

What should I expect from a venue? The place i want to book is a small bar that holds like 100 people for shows.


Basically I just don't want to get completely screwed over 


Any help would great, thanks


----------



## goatLuke (Dec 18, 2011)

I would try and go there and talk to the manager or owner. 
it varies depending the bar and the area and how shows are usually done in your area. but heres what I know.

I have done quite a few diy shows with bands ive been in and usually you either split part of the door with the club in order to pay the club and the bands, or you pay up front to rent the venue and you get 100% of the door to pay the bands and possibly a sound guy. If its a well known band and the club is farmiliar with them or their music and knows the place will be packed they will sometimes host it free and get their money at the bar. Let the promoter take the door to compensate artists.
But thats only my area and its a bunch of real small towns where we play.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 20, 2011)

goatLuke said:


> I would try and go there and talk to the manager or owner.
> it varies depending the bar and the area and how shows are usually done in your area. but heres what I know.
> 
> I have done quite a few diy shows with bands ive been in and usually you either split part of the door with the club in order to pay the club and the bands, or you pay up front to rent the venue and you get 100% of the door to pay the bands and possibly a sound guy. If its a well known band and the club is farmiliar with them or their music and knows the place will be packed they will sometimes host it free and get their money at the bar. Let the promoter take the door to compensate artists.
> But thats only my area and its a bunch of real small towns where we play.



Cool thanks!

Yeah I just called them on Friday last week and talked to a guy at a club around here. Basically its $125 for the venue which books the the venue and the sound guy  

Its a bar and a sweet place to play. I'm not going to charge people over 21 as much since I want the bar to make a little money haha I have the venue booked and one band guaranteed money. My buddy is covering the one band and I got the venue. Hopefully we can at least break even.


----------



## goatLuke (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome. Good luck!!


----------



## Divinehippie (Dec 23, 2011)

we have a bar that does metal and its 21+ free 18-20 $5. most of the money is made at the bar so charging less for 21+ is a good idea. premote the shit outa the show and hopefully you'll have a good night. also works well if you can get the bar to run some kind of special on drinks/food. ours does a 2 for 1 burger deal and drink specials which seem t o drive people in. sounds like you have a good start though. so good luck man =). also Vermont isnt that far away... if ya need some outa state flavor for one of your shows hit me up


----------



## goatLuke (Dec 23, 2011)

Divinehippie said:


> also Vermont isnt that far away... if ya need some outa state flavor for one of your shows hit me up


 
Does that go for me too?? We'd love to get over to VT. Now I just need to get my drummer to pull his head out of his ass. He's been MIA for like a month.


----------



## Divinehippie (Dec 23, 2011)

goatLuke said:


> Does that go for me too?? We'd love to get over to VT. Now I just need to get my drummer to pull his head out of his ass. He's been MIA for like a month.


 
yeah man if you want send me a pm and i can get you in touch with the booker. shows are kind of slim pickings around here at the moment but should pick up wit h the opening of a new venue i n a couple of weeks/months. my band has priority in booking there as we have been customers (the venue is also a recording studio which we have been practicing at for the past two years) for a long time. and of course all my SSO homies can contact me and i' ll hook ya up as best i can (even got a place to stay if ya need =D). all i ask in return is some show swapping xD.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 5, 2012)

Not bad! 

And yeah, it really just boils down to talking to the managers or owners of the venue. Until/unless one is looking at booking stadiums/arenas/etc, there's no special process; just gotta catch the managers when they're not busy, and be respectful.

This is only loosely related to your post, but I posted a long rant about venues/promotion/etc in a thread several months ago, and I hope there's a nugget or two of wisdom within it that you might find useful:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2709806-post14.html


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Not bad!
> 
> And yeah, it really just boils down to talking to the managers or owners of the venue. Until/unless one is looking at booking stadiums/arenas/etc, there's no special process; just gotta catch the managers when they're not busy, and be respectful.
> 
> ...




 Thank you!! I mean I had a friend design the flyer, but I just want to know if you guys think its eye catching enough haha


Also, thanks for the read. I need all the information i can get as im new to setting this stuff up


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 5, 2012)

^That's a well laid out flyer, but it's a bit strange to have the promotor's name on top and that big. It looks more like the promotor is the star here, not the band  I'd experiment with putting the promotor logo on just one line at the very top of the flyer, saying: "Home front booking and promotions PRESENTS:" and then the headlining band.

Other than that, you seem to be doing good!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> ^That's a well laid out flyer, but it's a bit strange to have the promotor's name on top and that big. It looks more like the promotor is the star here, not the band  I'd experiment with putting the promotor logo on just one line at the very top of the flyer, saying: "Home front booking and promotions PRESENTS:" and then the headlining band.
> 
> Other than that, you seem to be doing good!



Thanks for the advice!! 

I did think about that, but I didn't design the flyer and we kind of rushed the kid into doing it , so I cant complain. I guess it will be trial and error just like everything else


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

If you end up using physical posters group 4 together as its way easier to get attention like that.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If you end up using physical posters group 4 together as its way easier to get attention like that.



I have them printed on 11"x17" paper, shouldn't that be big enough


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

I find when people group a ton of posters togwther its more of a wtf is that about moment. With one large poster its easy to overlook and move onto the next thing.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I find when people group a ton of posters togwther its more of a wtf is that about moment. With one large poster its easy to overlook and move onto the next thing.



touché


----------



## Divinehippie (Jan 6, 2012)

nice poster man! and Heal these wounds is a sweet band. my guitar player was good friends with them, we've played together ect. you happen to know rhetoric of disengagement? they were from the Potsdam/norwood area. also i got your message Cwhitey and will reply soon (once im not at work and what not), so dont think im ignoring you haha. anyways poster looks pretty bitchin and looks like a pretty sweet line up!


----------



## Horizon Whore (Jan 14, 2012)

One thing I cant stress enough doing with your bookings (which I learnt a hard lesson), is have everything in writing or even email.

Email is essential and is a ridiculously underrated form of communication between people in this particular situation.

Theres been countless times where Ive had a verbal agreement with a pub owner and/or bands in terms of guaranteed fees and promotional stuff, and when push came to shove they pretended they didnt know what I was talking about.

Cover all bases and dont get stooged by the venue, youre putting your own time and effort into it and if/when you start taking your own promoters fees you will have it to fall back on!! use email!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is a flier for another show, what do you guys think?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

I dig them !


----------



## jawbreaker (Feb 14, 2012)

If anybody needs any shows in Omaha Nebraska i would be more then happy to help. Just send me a PM. It'd be great if you could return the favor too


----------

